# Looking For Ideas... ;)



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I think my husband may be becoming bored with our sexual routine... It seems like he's been trying slightly different variations on the usual things... 

Was wondering what kinds of fantasies can be realistically acted out? He is kind of shy talking about things like this, and I'm not really a creative type. I tried to ask what he was interested in, and he said... 'new positions' (I think we've been in every position in the book)??? He wasn't able to elaborate much...

He also said that making love at one of our favorite hiking spots would be 'exciting'.

So, without being too graphic, can you guys help me out with 'do-able' fantasies or ideas??


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> So, without being too graphic, can you guys help me out with 'do-able' fantasies or ideas??


Mild bondage either / both ways, or some entry-level toys don't require large investments of money or logistics, so might fit the bill.

Otherwise, try new locations - if you can get out in the wilds that might work...


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Have you *really* tried out all of the positions? 

If you start to try and work through all of these it could take you awhile. Maybe you should try a new one every week, or even every time you make love:

Your Guide for Sex Tips | SexInfo101.com

My H also has a strong desire for new positions and new locales (although he is not in to doing anything in a public place where there's any chance of getting caught). 

When we can't get away, we do different positions in different places in our house - even in our own bedroom. The floor, the closet, the bathroom - you name it.

And, the biggest thing - enthusiasm. If you can come to each session with a level of interest and enthusiasm for the encounter, it actually doesn't matter as much where you do it or even how (at least that's what I've found) - and that enthusiasm kind of feeds on itself. Think about it. 

Best wishes.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Reverse cowgirl is really hot. Lately it's become my wife's favorite position.
It's not very intimate it all but it's dirty sexy as hell!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Meg said:


> OMG...YES! And HE likes it because he gets a nice view.
> 
> You might check some of the posts on the "Fun Things To Do Outside the Bedroom" thread. A few really good ones there!


Yeah the view is..well yeah.

I`m so glad it`s date night tonight!!


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

If my wife showed up in a Betty Boop outfit or more conservatively even, A french maid thing, Id bang the hell of her (as usual)

Whipped cream
Ice cubes
Candle wax
Feathers
Blind fold 
Tie up


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Ha! My default forum response: "blindfold" has already been suggested 

Other places in the house might be interesting and bring more variety with positions you choose. Back in the day, we'd heard that on top of the washing machine while it was running was supposed to be fun, because of the vibration/motion. We tried this but I didn't get what the fuss was about. Still, we turned it into a little play-scenario pretending we'd just met at a party and closed ourselves into the laundry room to go at it. haha sounds lame when I read this but it worked for us in that moment.

Dining table, kitchen counter, bath tub, shower, couch, arm chair ....has he indicated what kind of different positions he wants to try? Maybe you could help introduce elements to positions you have already done. Reverse Cowgirl has been mentioned, how about giving him a soft bathrobe belt so he can tie your hands behind your back while you ride him. Or in another position, wear heels that you can hold onto etc.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> and he said... 'new positions' (I think we've been in every position in the book)??? He wasn't able to elaborate much...


Also remember 'new positions' can entail oral not just intercourse. 

If being pregnant prevents you from currently hiking, perhaps you could surprise him with something more achievable when you're out somewhere. Take him by surprise.


----------



## mr_confused (Oct 14, 2011)

change locations....different rooms. all him at work one day and tell him to meet you at a hotel. Go ahead of him, get a room, wear something sexy.

Blindfold him and kiss different parts of his body and and slowly take him. Absence of sight seems to heighten other sense and perhaps will make you comfortable if you are somewhat shy since he cant see you.

Use massage oils, scented fragrances/candles.

Basically anything to switch it up. It's not sex with you he is bored with, it's the routine.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your wonderful ideas!! Now to digest and process them... and get some nerve! (I'm pretty shy)!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Reverse cowgirl is definitely hot, especially for a woman who knows how to work the hips. It also adds a bit of tease into the flavor, the bare back leaving much to the imagination for the man.


----------

